
New type of quantum supercomputer based on light and dust - josephhurtado
http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/new-type-of-supercomputer-could-be-based-on-magic-dust-combination-of-light-and-matter
======
josephhurtado
Tremendous potential that once again shows us computational power will keep
accelerating. From the article:

"We are just at the beginning of exploring the potential of polariton graphs
for solving complex problems,” said co-author Professor Pavlos Lagoudakis,
Head of the Hybrid Photonics Lab at the University of Southampton and the
Skolkovo Institute of Science and Technology, where the experiments were
performed. “We are currently scaling up our device to hundreds of nodes, while
testing its fundamental computational power. The ultimate goal is a microchip
quantum simulator operating at ambient conditions."

